# Black stuff on board



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I would clean it and re-wax. It is probably just dirt or lift grease.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Probably just shit from the ground becuse right now the snow is melting over there. It makes the board look dirty so Id get it off. Its in the wax not board likely. So just scrape off the wax and rewax it. If when you scrape off the wax and the black is still there use your iron and run it over the black spots if its in the wax it will melt and you can wipe it off.


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks... I'm likely going to get my board waxed and sharpened before I put it away for the summer...so they'll clean it then right? And how much do you think it will cost to have a shop fix my board up and stuff...like fix the chips and gouges and sharpen and wax and stuff?


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

malkinfleury said:


> thanks... I'm likely going to get my board waxed and sharpened before I put it away for the summer...so they'll clean it then right? And how much do you think it will cost to have a shop fix my board up and stuff...like fix the chips and gouges and sharpen and wax and stuff?


you can do it yourself and save a lot of money. check youtube for "snowboard maintenance."


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

probably anywhere from 20-60 dollars depending on how much work they have to do. Below is a link to a local shop for you that provides this service
Protect The Life Of Your Ski Equipment With Routine Manitenance


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Im with vote4pedro. Save some coin and do it yourself. Plus at the end of the year if you are not going to ride your board your not supposed to scrape off the wax when you wax it. Just leave it on to prevent it from drying out.


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks...how much would it cost to ge everyhing I need to do it myself? I would need ALL the tools, plus the wax and stuff...how much did it cost you guys?


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wax is typically like ten bucks for like 6oz. That will last for a few waxes. You can use a regular clothes iron to wax it. Not you moms though use an old one cuz the wax will ruin it for clothes. Theres tons of info on this on this very forum. I think he even posted a youtube video with all the equipment and everything. But u only need 10bucks for wax the rest you can find at home.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

if you don't have an old iron, REI has snowboard irons on clearance for $20. they're a little easier to use.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

The black stuff is the lovely combo of compressor oils that made it out of the snowguns and a winter's worth accumulation of dirt blown onto the slopes. Hot wax with any cheap all-temp and immediately hot scrape to strip it off. Works much like leg waxing. You'll see the scraped wax is filthy. Repeat 'till it's clean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

I was told by my local shop owner that the east coast resorts run diesel gas through their snow blower lines to keep them from freezing, and that causes black stains on the bottom of the board when the snow is melting.


----------

